# A rider suggested that their pick up experience could have been better



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Got my first pick up flag today. I know who did it. I changed her rating to a 1.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

What's a pick up flag?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> What's a pick up flag?


See attached for pick up flag. Lol


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

ROFL! That's a new one on me. Let me guess...a Pool rider.


----------



## Waterscolors (Dec 29, 2016)

Idiots that drop a pin or use current location instead of entering actual address or business name. I've gotta learn to stop picking them up. They rate me low for their stupidity.


----------



## jchc22 (Aug 25, 2016)

so what was the problem? you didn't call her or she was in the wrong spot?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> ROFL! That's a new one on me. Let me guess...a Pool rider.


Not a pool. Uber x. But her rating was around 4.5. I should not have taken it. People often enter an address but are not there. They maybe down the street or at a corner. Once I get to the pin they call me if they can't find me. 99% of people are reasonable. Her apartment complex was hard to get to, plus after we left she said she forgot something and I had to go back and wait.


----------



## Waterscolors (Dec 29, 2016)

jchc22 said:


> so what was the problem? you didn't call her or she was in the wrong spot?


In my case I usually call them when I can't find them, and the problem is them dropping a pin or using current location and the GPS does not actually know where they are and picked a random address. I try to explain to them to put the actual address and how it works to avoid this happening in the future, and then they always give me a low rating on pickup experience.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Got my first pick up flag today. I know who did it. I changed her rating to a 1.


Let me guess, she expected you to open the door for a pregnant woman.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

I text them my make and model of the car and that my hazzards are on. They are adults, I'm not here to hold their hands.


----------



## jchc22 (Aug 25, 2016)

prsvshine said:


> I text them my make and model of the car and that my hazzards are on. They are adults, I'm not here to hold their hands.


but you do massage their feet right?

I'm the same way, HELLS no am I opening a door for them. but their foot massage, im their guy. How else am I going to get a 4-5 star rating?????????


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

jchc22 said:


> but you do massage their feet right?
> 
> I'm the same way, HELLS no am I opening a door for them. but their foot massage, im their guy. How else am I going to get a 4-5 star rating?????????


lol ewwww


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I have just finished a very good trip. I even got a top rating and an ,excellent service' badge.

The trip got off to a rough start. The customer called me while I was en route to tell me the app gave the wrong pick-up location. She was actually a couple blocks away.

Once I got to the right place, we met an a perfect ride followed.

That's where the Uber method leaves taxi companies behind. We can communicate directly with our customers.

Now, I'm no fool. If someone is playing games, I'll tell them to cancel and put in the right address. With a little experience your ear will hear the difference between a glitch in the app and a troublesome passenger. When in doubt, have them cancel and re-enter their info.

Remember: we sell service. You need to remember that we serve the customers.


----------



## rumbl (Feb 22, 2017)

wtf^^ Is Karen a robot? or a schill?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I have just finished a very good trip. I even got a top rating and an ,excellent service' badge.
> 
> The trip got off to a rough start. The customer called me while I was en route to tell me the app gave the wrong pick-up location. She was actually a couple blocks away.
> 
> ...


Typical uber response


----------



## Fred Ex (Feb 21, 2017)

rumbl said:


> wtf^^ Is Karen a robot? or a schill?


He/she works for Uber. We know that, he/she knows that.



AuxCordBoston said:


> See attached for pick up flag. Lol


Uber's messages are so offensive. Could write 1000 words taking just this one apart, but why bother.



Karen Stein said:


> I have just finished a very good trip. I even got a top rating and an ,excellent service' badge.
> 
> The trip got off to a rough start. The customer called me while I was en route to tell me the app gave the wrong pick-up location. She was actually a couple blocks away.
> 
> ...


You're no fool. Ok then.
And thanks for the latest quote from the Uber Good Driver manual, we need Uber to be more patronizing.


----------



## rumbl (Feb 22, 2017)

ahh yeah huh lol well that's good to know. Looking at their posts now thats ridiculously obvious... All that money they're getting off us and can't hire someone... better and less shillbotty?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Never saw that pick up flag before. 
I assume everyone has this kind of event. Go to a pick up location that was a range of addresses, I called the pax said I was outside and had my flashers on, and I asked where she was. Now this was the funny part, she said "I'm in the apartment building." That was all she could tell me about her location, no address or building number. I looked down the block and the entire block was lined with apartment builds ... duh


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

rumbl said:


> wtf^^ Is Karen a robot? or a schill?


Good work Karen. Your P/R check is in the mail.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Why can't we leave flags on riders accounts? Seems like that would be fair. Here's a few I'd like to see. ..

1. So dumb, doesn't know own address.
2. Smells like the inside of a dead skunk.
3. Insisted on worst route available.
4. Orders ride while still in the tub.
5. Can't afford a car seat.
6. Alcoholic.

I could go on and on.
Karen Stein ...proud of her new badge ...lol..


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> I have just finished a very good trip. I even got a top rating and an ,excellent service' badge.
> 
> The trip got off to a rough start. The customer called me while I was en route to tell me the app gave the wrong pick-up location. She was actually a couple blocks away.
> 
> ...


Let me know if your bank teller will accept that excellent service badge. Mine wasn't impressed.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I have just finished a very good trip. I even got a top rating and an ,excellent service' badge.
> 
> The trip got off to a rough start. The customer called me while I was en route to tell me the app gave the wrong pick-up location. She was actually a couple blocks away.
> 
> ...


Thanks you Karen Stein. I I haven't vomited since 2009. Thank you for breaking that streak.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I have just finished a very good trip. I even got a top rating and an ,excellent service' badge.
> 
> The trip got off to a rough start. The customer called me while I was en route to tell me the app gave the wrong pick-up location. She was actually a couple blocks away.
> 
> ...


My ear hears a shill.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

It's all about pleasing the customer. Complaints are an opportunity to learn.

Example: I had a customer tell me my car was so dirty he "could barely stand" to be in it. Though I thought it was pretty clean, I travelled accordingly. You NEVER win an argument with a customer.

I shared his comment with several following customers. They thought he was nuts. Then one had an insight: maybe he just wanted to sit up front.

Lesson learned. Now I offer everyone the choice.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Got my first pick up flag today. I know who did it. I changed her rating to a 1.


Passengers & pay have much room for improvement also.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Every time I read one of Karen's responses I feel a heave coming up.
So let say this. Yesterday I got a ping , I knew from the start that it was a wrong location, so I arrived and like I suspected the pax's wasn't there. Sent a text and asked for their actual location, their response was "We don't know", we are from out of town. I call them to check out the name of the street and the cross street as reference, their response "We are in front of an old church". So they are downtown with about 10 "old" churches all around and I'm supposed to know which one? I guess I forgot to put on my psychic cap last night or maybe a Leprechaun stole it. After 10 minutes I was able to locate the inebriated pax's who happens to be 7 blocks from the original pin location just to find out they didn't know where they was going. Since it was foggy with a constant drizzle it took almost 30 minutes to do a ride that normally would happen in 10.
So what kind of canned response Ms. Karen will have for this...?
Watch the next installment of Karen's guide "How to give a $ 3.00 ride and make the pax feel like a million bucks". Or "The absolute Dummies guide to earn a badge"


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I have just finished a very good trip. I even got a top rating and an ,excellent service' badge.
> 
> The trip got off to a rough start. The customer called me while I was en route to tell me the app gave the wrong pick-up location. She was actually a couple blocks away.
> 
> ...


Waiters, waitresses, hosts, etc serve the customers And are compensated accordingly (Tips).... 
We drive a passenger from A to B
The rider is responsible for getting to point A--- I am only responsible for getting them to point B!


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

jchc22 said:


> but you do massage their feet right?
> 
> I'm the same way, HELLS no am I opening a door for them. but their foot massage, im their guy. How else am I going to get a 4-5 star rating?????????


 Drivers are not 5 star drivers until they offer passengers a uber famous foot massage..lol.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Isn't it nice how she always gives us an "example"?

Then we get a "lesson learned." 

It's mind boggling that she gets paid to write this stuff.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> It's all about pleasing the customer. Complaints are an opportunity to learn.
> 
> Example: I had a customer tell me my car was so dirty he "could barely stand" to be in it. Though I thought it was pretty clean, I travelled accordingly. You NEVER win an argument with a customer.
> 
> ...


It's not all about "pleasing" the customer or any other mutual emotional BS. It's about providing an agreed-upon service for a fair and reasonable price and both parties behaving accordingly. When all that is worked out, then you can get fuzzy-wuzzy about each other and give out twinkly stars for how "pleased" you are with one another. And that's in a perfect world where everyone is reasonable. In your example above, you had a rider who seemed pretty unreasonable about the cleanliness of your car, proved to you by your other riders. How will you "please" this unreasonable person? I hope the "lesson learned" is that some people are unreasonable and cannot be pleased no matter what you do.



AuxCordBoston said:


> Not a pool. Uber x. But her rating was around 4.5. I should not have taken it. People often enter an address but are not there. They maybe down the street or at a corner. Once I get to the pin they call me if they can't find me. 99% of people are reasonable. Her apartment complex was hard to get to, plus after we left she said she forgot something and I had to go back and wait.


Dang, you had at least three warnings/chances to cancel:
1. 4.5 rating
2. Cancel and collect at the start point entered
3. Cancel when she goes back in the apartment.

As Karen Stein the UberShill would say "Lesson learned!"


----------



## jchc22 (Aug 25, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> Drivers are not 5 star drivers until they offer passengers a uber famous foot massage..lol.


Yes. I've been saying this for years!!!


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> It's all about pleasing the customer. Complaints are an opportunity to learn.
> 
> Example: I had a customer tell me my car was so dirty he "could barely stand" to be in it. Though I thought it was pretty clean, I travelled accordingly. You NEVER win an argument with a customer.
> 
> ...


I hear you Karen.... I once had a customer who slapped me in the face. At first I was upset until I realized that he was just trying to show me his new gloves up close.

Once I realized a slap was just his way of saying "do you like my gloves?" I now offer everyone the chance to beat me before we depart on a trip


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Last night I got a Lyft ping, 2 minutes away. Went to location, and the guy text me a minute later saying "looks like you passed me". I asked him where he was, and he told me. He was 12 MILES AWAY!!


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

MUGATS said:


> I hear you Karen.... I once had a customer who slapped me in the face. At first I was upset until I realized that he was just trying to show me his new gloves up close.
> 
> Once I realized a slap was just his way of saying "do you like my gloves?" I now offer everyone the chance to beat me before we depart on a trip


Bahahaha! I almost spit out my martini when I read that!


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

UberKevPA said:


> Bahahaha! I almost spit out my martini when I read that!


Wow, you get to drive with Martinis up there?


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Got my first pick up flag today. I know who did it. I changed her rating to a 1.


Just had that happen to me guy was 3 blocks from pin and his contact info was outdated so it was disconnected no way to get a hold of him got a low rating and this report I also gave 1 star


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> It's all about pleasing the customer. Complaints are an opportunity to learn.
> 
> Example: I had a customer tell me my car was so dirty he "could barely stand" to be in it. Though I thought it was pretty clean, I travelled accordingly. You NEVER win an argument with a customer.
> 
> ...


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> Wow, you get to drive with Martinis up there?


Well, yes, its because I can't afford a decent Scotch on these miserable rates.


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Got my first pick up flag today. I know who did it. I changed her rating to a 1.


Got my favorite pick-up experience so far this week. Lady requested an Uber on one side of a large mall and then walked to the other side and wondered where I was!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

mytheq63 said:


> Got my favorite pick-up experience so far this week. Lady requested an Uber on one side of a large mall and then walked to the other side and wondered where I was!


Speaking of malls, we get a lot of requests from the local mall. I always call to find out which side of the mall they're on, the parking structure side on the highway 111 side which is one big parking lot. I'm amazed that people don't know the difference between a parking lot and a parking structure.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> Every time I read one of Karen's responses I feel a heave coming up.
> So let say this. Yesterday I got a ping , I knew from the start that it was a wrong location, so I arrived and like I suspected the pax's wasn't there. Sent a text and asked for their actual location, their response was "We don't know", we are from out of town. I call them to check out the name of the street and the cross street as reference, their response "We are in front of an old church". So they are downtown with about 10 "old" churches all around and I'm supposed to know which one? I guess I forgot to put on my psychic cap last night or maybe a Leprechaun stole it. After 10 minutes I was able to locate the inebriated pax's who happens to be 7 blocks from the original pin location just to find out they didn't know where they was going. Since it was foggy with a constant drizzle it took almost 30 minutes to do a ride that normally would happen in 10.
> So what kind of canned response Ms. Karen will have for this...?
> Watch the next installment of Karen's guide "How to give a $ 3.00 ride and make the pax feel like a million bucks". Or "The absolute Dummies guide to earn a badge"


Should have juts no showed them after 5 mins at the original spot. Why do you like to torture yourself like that?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Should have juts no showed them after 5 mins at the original spot. Why do you like to torture yourself like that?


 I should've left but it was late and I didn't think I was going to be able to get another ping, I usually cancel after my 6 minutes timer beeps.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Isn't it nice how she always gives us an "example"?
> 
> Then we get a "lesson learned."
> 
> It's mind boggling that she gets paid to write this stuff.


Not an English speaking bot. She "travels accordingly" when the customer complains about a dirty car Then comes to the conclusion that the passenger wanted to ride up front because he complained. So if I wiggle my right ear and sneeze, she''ll blow me by the roadside.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Beur said:


> Speaking of malls, we get a lot of requests from the local mall. I always call to find out which side of the mall they're on, the parking structure side on the highway 111 side which is one big parking lot. I'm amazed that people don't know the difference between a parking lot and a parking structure.


They're by the valet. You know, by a restaurant and a department store... oh and there's some foreign people, a fat lady, and a big SUV making a turn somewhere in the vicinity

no further specifics needed, you sir must be confused. Why ooba no fire you yet???

PS and they like to mumble incomprehensibly...


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

GT500KR said:


> Not an English speaking bot. She "travels accordingly" when the customer complains about a dirty car Then comes to the conclusion that the passenger wanted to ride up front because he complained. So if I wiggle my right ear and sneeze, she''ll blow me by the roadside.


Lmao!


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

Waterscolors said:


> Idiots that drop a pin or use current location instead of entering actual address or business name. I've gotta learn to stop picking them up. They rate me low for their stupidity.


I just love having to try and educate these idiots..... they've used the service so many times, and still can't properly place a pin or enter a ****ing address. **** me.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PPS

The correct response to "by which shop?" is "not at a store", and "which business, then" ----' "oh I think I see you, maybe not....well come here already"


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Got my first pick up flag today. I know who did it. I changed her rating to a 1.


How do we change a rating?


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

LevittownPa said:


> How do we change a rating?


Click on the ride you want to change go to change rating then let theme know why


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> I have just finished a very good trip. I even got a top rating and an ,excellent service' badge.
> 
> The trip got off to a rough start. The customer called me while I was en route to tell me the app gave the wrong pick-up location. She was actually a couple blocks away.
> 
> ...


All your stories are bullcrap, nobody cares.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MUGATS said:


> I hear you Karen.... I once had a customer who slapped me in the face. At first I was upset until I realized that he was just trying to show me his new gloves up close.
> 
> Once I realized a slap was just his way of saying "do you like my gloves?" I now offer everyone the chance to beat me before we depart on a trip


VOTED: Best Moderator!


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> See attached for pick up flag. Lol


Gee Uber, what a novel idea about calling the rider----why hasn't anyone thought of that?! I usually call but a lot of the f***ing a**holes won't answer their phones.


----------



## Nature_BOY (May 3, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> Last night I got a Lyft ping, 2 minutes away. Went to location, and the guy text me a minute later saying "looks like you passed me". I asked him where he was, and he told me. He was 12 MILES AWAY!!


I had one ping from a pax, went to the pick up point, and called after a couple of minutes. The call went straight to answer phone and it said the chap was on a holiday in another country....... waited few more mins there to pick up the cancellation charge!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

mytheq63 said:


> Got my favorite pick-up experience so far this week. Lady requested an Uber on one side of a large mall and then walked to the other side and wondered where I was!


Sadly, that actually makes sense. Some pax assume that the app tracks where they are in real time and adjusts the pickup accordingly. I get this a bit with drunks wandering at last call. It just comes down to a matter of how bad do I want the fare vs. cancellation, ... to decide if I deal with the stupidity or not. Last night I had someone who was too "locationally differently abled" to know right from left so I parked the car and walked over to them to get them. Why? It was a pickup at an event, surge was 4.5 and wanted to get them in and on the way quickly because I saw a good chance of getting back for a second one. Turned out I was right, got a $25 fare and got back for a 4.1 surge. Make no mistake, I did what was best for my self interest not to get an extra 5 star rating or stinkin badge. When things are slow, I'm more than happy to wait 5 and cancel as no show.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Cheap riders pick UberPool or UberX and expect Black car Limo and White Glove Service



getoutofmycar said:


> I just vomited in mouth reading this post....
> 
> You are an effing cab driver....act like one!
> 
> ...


I have had a complaint about cleanliness before, I think it is probably because a previous passenger that day left some trash in the back seat or back floor. I cant check the back after every trip because I only have 2 front eyes to look at the phone app and jay walkers and speeder drivers and bicycles cutting across lanes all the time, then there are the times that they match a next passenger during your current trip so that really keeps you busy.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Had somebody use a random address yesterday. They were on a totally different street so I cancelled and moved on. time is money. NEXT!!!


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

rumbl said:


> wtf^^ Is Karen a robot? or a schill?


Who knows, but her Avatar sucks......Just like Chelsea Handler does, snow flake leftist anarchist, entitled Hollywood idiot


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

rumbl said:


> wtf^^ Is Karen a robot? or a schill?


Hard to tell. Likely not a bot, more likely either Travis' secret lover/stalker or an employee hoping to be the new COO. Her posts are a little too random to be a bot (I work in IT for my real job). Every now and then she throws in a post that sounds like she's complaining but is still really hyping up Uber, like those people who give backhanded compliments. 


MUGATS said:


> Once I realized a slap was just his way of saying "do you like my gloves?" I now offer everyone the chance to beat me before we depart on a trip


I almost spit out my beer after reading that.... too true!!!!!


UberKevPA said:


> Bahahaha! I almost spit out my martini when I read that!
> Well, yes, its because I can't afford a decent Scotch on these miserable rates.


Oh, glad I'm not the only one drinking instead of out driving for pennies on a Monday night  And I'm forced into Miller Lite, can't afford a nice import IPA...


PepeLePiu said:


> I should've left but it was late and I didn't think I was going to be able to get another ping, I usually cancel after my 6 minutes timer beeps.


You're far too generous IMO, 5 minutes and 1 second unless it's a high surge or its dead and I've spoken to the pax and know they're on their way and not just being stupid (but then again only if it's slow)


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I have just finished a very good trip. I even got a top rating and an ,excellent service' badge.
> 
> Remember: we sell service. You need to remember that we serve the customers.


How hard was it to deposit those badges in your bank account?


----------



## Nalnip (Sep 6, 2016)

Had some back pickup experiences in my time. One being a call at about 2:15 am which I was going to use it as my night cap. Except the pickup location was not in my city, but one that was over 70 miles away. With a drop off that was a mile from the pickup location. Still have no idea how they got that off on putting in the pickup location.

The other times it has been out side a nightclub at close. Due to them basically pushing everyone out the streets around the place get congested by drunk kids wandering around. the police try to herd them out of the street with some success after some time. Which if I do a pick up there it is either right out side the door in an open spot if I can find it. With blinkers a text saying what car I have, the color of of it, and that I have my blinkers on. They still can't find me even if they are standing right next to the car. Some pax are just blind it seems especially after many alcoholic drinks.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Dback2004 said:


> Hard to tell. Likely not a bot, more likely either Travis' secret lover/stalker


Karen and I have a special relationship. It is a bit of both. We role play at times. She will be my stalker at times and I dress up like a pirate on occasion.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Waterscolors said:


> In my case I usually call them when I can't find them, and the problem is them dropping a pin or using current location and the GPS does not actually know where they are and picked a random address. I try to explain to them to put the actual address and how it works to avoid this happening in the future, and then they always give me a low rating on pickup experience.


Why bother to call? Just wait exactly 5 minutes at the pickup pin, then cancel rider no-show and collect fee.



Karen Stein said:


> I have just finished a very good trip. I even got a top rating and an ,excellent service' badge.


Karen Stein will be like "Look Mommy, I got a badge."
Karen, grow out of that kindergarten mindset, friend.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" There will be Wailing and Gnashing of teeth".


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

getoutofmycar said:


> I just vomited in mouth reading this post....
> 
> You are an effing cab driver....act like one!
> 
> ...


GOSH, U need a happy ending massage to release all that steam and tension...i almost got singed feelin' the heat in your post!
Good response though.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Slim Pete said:


> GOSH, U need a happy ending massage to release all that steam and tension...i almost got singed feelin' the heat in your post!
> Good response though.


Nice ,isnt it ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> It's all about pleasing the customer. Complaints are an opportunity to learn.
> 
> Example: I had a customer tell me my car was so dirty he "could barely stand" to be in it. Though I thought it was pretty clean, I travelled accordingly. You NEVER win an argument with a customer.
> 
> ...


There is a disconnect between the allegedly dirty car and wanting to sit in the front.

Other than that, quoted poster is not incorrect when she/it/he states that:

1. In business it _*is*_ important to please the customer.

2. Complaints and dissatisfied customers _*do*_ present an opportunity to learn. If nothing else, you learn what _*not*_ to do, next time. In addition, you could learn that a problem of which you were unaware exists. If my car smells funny, tell me, so that I can get it cleaned or look for something in it that is causing the _*Oh-*__*Dear*_. I once had a couple in the car from Italy. The lady said to her husband "_*Questo tassi puzza!!!*_ They had no idea that I could speak Italian until I turned around and said to them "_*Mi spiace che puzzi il tassi. Per favore, ditemi di che puzza? Di sudore vecchio? Del cibo dicomponente? Degli animali?"*_ They were taken aback, but the husband told me it was the second one, rotting food. I asked them if they wanted another cab, but they declined and told me to finish the trip. I did, but as soon as I dropped them at the airport, I searched the car and found the trouble: some jackwadd has shoved his partially eaten meal under the back seat. It looked like he had crammed it into the gap where the bottom bench met the backing. Of course, immediately out came the Spray Nine and paper towels, but, still, I did not take any more customers until I had gone home, gotten out a bucket, soap, disinfectant, brush and rags and thoroughly cleaned the floor under the seat as well as the seats (there is an advantage to covering the seats. It is why many jurisdictions require that cab drivers cover their seats) and put some deodorisers on the back deck. This partially eaten meal had been there for some time, but no one ever had told me about a smell.

3. If you know any businessman who ever has "won" an argument with a customer, I would like to meet him. I do not care if the customer is dead wrong, the bottom line is that if he is unhappy, he does not return, thus you lose his custom, thus, _*you *__*lose*_. To be sure, there are some customers with whom you can not deal and whom you never can satisfy, but those are relatively few. The customer who will not pay is the one that frequently comes to mind as an example of a customer with whom you can not deal. What that illustrates more than anything, though, is that if you think that you will please everyone, you are setting up yourself for a major disappointment. What you do is try to keep the displeasing to a minimum.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Thank you, Moderator, for expanding on my post. 

I can't claim to have discovered those points - I've learned them from many sources, and my experience has confirmed them.

As I mentioned, it was another customer who made the leap from a cleanliness complaint to a desire to sit in the front seat. Disconnect? Perhaps. What was clear was that my "analyst" was telling me HE liked to sit up front. Who knows what the "businessman" meant ... my point was that other passengers saw no issues with the cleanliness of my car. 

I cleared my front seat. Now I invite EVERY customer to sit up front if they like. Most accept. Some are genuinely pleased for the chance to sit up front (just like the grown-ups!). A few prefer the back ... so I pull the front seat forward to give them more leg room.

In my electrical work, I like to say that I have learned something from EVERY job. This is true in other jobs as well. Every trip is a chance for you to learn something. I know I have a lot of room for improvement!

A note of apology for my earlier post. I see that I posted that I "traveled accordingly." I apologize for not watching the spell-check on my phone. What I meant to post was that I "GROVELLED" accordingly. The phone decided to edit me. I guess you can say there was a bot involved- but it wasn't me!


----------



## to vono (Feb 3, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I have just finished a very good trip. I even got a top rating and an ,excellent service' badge.
> 
> The trip got off to a rough start. The customer called me while I was en route to tell me the app gave the wrong pick-up location. She was actually a couple blocks away.
> 
> ...


S0 did you get a deserved Tip for your "Extra" service??


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> It's all about pleasing the customer. Complaints are an opportunity to learn.
> 
> Example: I had a customer tell me my car was so dirty he "could barely stand" to be in it. Though I thought it was pretty clean, I travelled accordingly. You NEVER win an argument with a customer.
> 
> ...


I've won plenty of arguments with customers. I just tell them to get out of the car or police will be called. Works every time!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Why can't we leave flags on riders accounts? Seems like that would be fair. Here's a few I'd like to see. ..
> 
> 1. So dumb, doesn't know own address.
> 2. Smells like the inside of a dead skunk.
> ...


7. amicable by day, belligerent rage-o-holic by night.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> 7. amicable b y day, belligerent rage-o-holic by night.


8. Asked to get food as the bars are closing.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

corniilius said:


> 8. Asked to get food as the bars are closing.


9. Asked to get the passenger cocaine or other nefarious illegalities


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> 9. Asked to get the passenger cocaine or other nefarious illegalities


10. Doesn't know their destination. (Instant 1 star offense.)


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

corniilius said:


> 10. Doesn't know their destination. (Instant 1 star offense.)


11. Doesn't know their pick up point / address.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Got my first pick up flag today. I know who did it. I changed her rating to a 1.


Riders "suggest" chit all the time. Don't take it personally. Most of the Uber riders believe that you are their personal chauffeur and that you should know "what they meant" or where they are despite what the app says. Most of the time the rider isn't ready when you arrive so contacting them asking where the F they are seems to put them off. I don't care about the "suggestions" and you should not either. The US had built a society of entitled citizens who expect everyone to cater to them and they bash everyone who might propose to bring them back to reality.
The Flags, Badges, Acceptance % and Cancellation % are simply BS. Some make the rider feel better and some make you think you are doing a bad job. Uber treats their drivers like members of a cult. If they keep beating you down you will either leave or conform. Too many have conformed and now no longer are able to see clearly enough to say "Hell No, We Won't go"!
Forget about all the negatives and focus on what works and what pays. The rest is total BS.


----------



## Joe551 (Feb 21, 2017)

How do you change a Pax rating after ending the trip ?? Please tell I need to fix a 5 star rating that I gave a Stuck Up lady that I drove in rush hour traffic only to get 3 stared


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Bring up the trip in trip history. Look for change rating for this rider.


----------



## Joe551 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank You ! I feel better now lol


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Joe551 said:


> Thank You ! I feel better now lol


Good man

Keep it up and hand out 1's instead of candy


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Joe551 said:


> Thank You ! I feel better now lol


It's therapeutic. Nothing more. No impact to pax


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> It's all about pleasing the customer. Complaints are an opportunity to learn.
> 
> Example: I had a customer tell me my car was so dirty he "could barely stand" to be in it. Though I thought it was pretty clean, I travelled accordingly. You NEVER win an argument with a customer.
> 
> ...


Karen, thanks for your response, and I'm glad to help! I just need your pick up and drop off location. As soon as we get this information we can assist you better in this situation. Remember we are here to help and sometimes situations can be frustrating. I look forward to your response.
Sincerely, 
Your Uber canned response team

(I just want to see what happens when you battle a robot with a robot?)


----------



## Uber-n-augusta (Apr 20, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I have just finished a very good trip. I even got a top rating and an ,excellent service' badge...
> 
> ...That's where the Uber method leaves taxi companies behind. We can communicate directly with our customers.
> 
> Now, I'm no fool. If someone is playing games...


http://www.gettyimages.fr/photos/ch...ar&mediatype=photography&phrase=chelsea vespa

Can you not be so fake? Uber should just make some legit official accounts and provide feedback here and interface with drivers instead of this crap.


----------



## Suli_B (Aug 29, 2016)

You bad Uber driver. How dare you not unroll the red carpet and open the dooor for that entitled POS? Heck, you should carry the passengers to the car from now on.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Suli_B said:


> You bad Uber driver. How dare you not unroll the red carpet and open the dooor for that entitled POS? Heck, you should carry the passengers to the car from now on.


You mean you don't?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I had this happen. It was an entitled fat lady at the court house who was talking about Lyft and how she usually uses them. She put the pin in one area of the parking lot but was actually about 150 feet away in another area of the parking lot. 

For this she gave me a 1* and reported me for navigation - pickup. I remember her name (which is somewhat unique) and I will NEVER pick her up again.

That is the only report I have ever had with over 500 rides. I wish Uber would automatically make it so you would never get paired with these people again after they report you or 1* you.


----------



## bad089 (Mar 7, 2017)

Suli_B said:


> You bad Uber driver. How dare you not unroll the red carpet and open the dooor for that entitled POS? Heck, you should carry the passengers to the car from now on.


If it's raining, I lay on the ground and let them walk across me like a human bridge. It'd be a shame if their shoes got dirty.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I had this happen. It was an entitled fat lady at the court house who was talking about Lyft and how she usually uses them. She put the pin in one area of the parking lot but was actually about 150 feet away in another area of the parking lot.
> 
> For this she gave me a 1* and reported me for navigation - pickup. I remember her name (which is somewhat unique) and I will NEVER pick her up again.
> 
> That is the only report I have ever had with over 500 rides. I wish Uber would automatically make it so you would never get paired with these people again after they report you or 1* you.


I've messaged uber many times to block people and not have them paired with me again. Uber will do it and send a confirmation message back.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> I have just finished a very good trip. I even got a top rating and an ,excellent service' badge.
> 
> The trip got off to a rough start. The customer called me while I was en route to tell me the app gave the wrong pick-up location. She was actually a couple blocks away.
> 
> ...


Are your eyes brown?


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

A driver (me) suggests that the entire Uber experience for everyone involved could be better.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> Every time I read one of Karen's responses I feel a heave coming up.
> So let say this. Yesterday I got a ping , I knew from the start that it was a wrong location, so I arrived and like I suspected the pax's wasn't there. Sent a text and asked for their actual location, their response was "We don't know", we are from out of town. I call them to check out the name of the street and the cross street as reference, their response "We are in front of an old church". So they are downtown with about 10 "old" churches all around and I'm supposed to know which one? I guess I forgot to put on my psychic cap last night or maybe a Leprechaun stole it. After 10 minutes I was able to locate the inebriated pax's who happens to be 7 blocks from the original pin location just to find out they didn't know where they was going. Since it was foggy with a constant drizzle it took almost 30 minutes to do a ride that normally would happen in 10.
> So what kind of canned response Ms. Karen will have for this...?
> Watch the next installment of Karen's guide "How to give a $ 3.00 ride and make the pax feel like a million bucks". Or "The absolute Dummies guide to earn a badge"


Why run around chasing the rider down? They called for the ride, and yet they have to be called and chased down? No way in HeII. I am really starting get to the end of my rope with these idiot riders. It seems in the last few months the stupidity and arrogance of the riders is getting worse. Now I get to the address, start the timer, and if they're not out in the allotted 5 minutes, I call, let it ring once, and get the $5.00 cancel fee. This nonsense is out of control. And speaking of calls, I am really getting P.O.'d with riders, with names, you know, will not speak clear English, trying to explain where they are. I have navigation. Call me once, no answer, call me twice, cancelled!!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Kembolicous said:


> Why run around chasing the rider down? They called for the ride, and yet they have to be called and chased down? No way in HeII. I am really starting get to the end of my rope with these idiot riders. It seems in the last few months the stupidity and arrogance of the riders is getting worse. Now I get to the address, start the timer, and if they're not out in the allotted 5 minutes, I call, let it ring once, and get the $5.00 cancel fee. This nonsense is out of control. And speaking of calls, I am really getting P.O.'d with riders, with names, you know, will not speak clear English, trying to explain where they are. I have navigation. Call me once, no answer, call me twice, cancelled!!


Exactly. I hate to treat pax like cattle, but I'm sick of this game where Uber expects top notch service but pays pennies. Travis is worth 8 billion dollars. Without drivers, Uber is a bunch of jerks sitting in an office.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

And so what do the brain surgeons at uber do, allow pax to adjust the pu point while you are coming to them. Hmm, let me put my pin in a 2.1 area and then redirect you a couple of blocks to a 2.3. Wonder what rate you'll pay?


----------



## Hokie92 (Mar 14, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> 11. Doesn't know their pick up point / address.


Cheapo pax that doesn't want to pay for 294 tollway regardless that the Kennedy expressway takes longer and has more traffic. And then tells me turn by turn instructions, tells me I "drive slow" on comment. I do drive slow for towns and neighborhoods that I am not familiar with, I drive within speed limits. Especially in bad or low income neighborhoods of Cook County for crying out loud.


----------



## Nalnip (Sep 6, 2016)

Had one over the weekend saying the pick up experience was not great. I figure the trip it was from was the group that put a pin in between two parking lots on a tree. So, had a decision go with one or the other parking lot. 50/50 shot ended up not guessing right.


----------

